# Barking/lunging while on leash



## poorkid99 (Sep 13, 2010)

have a GSD that is very reactive toward other dogs on leash, she will bark and growl and snap at dogs if she gets close enough. When introducing her to friends dogs she does the same thing but after about 30 seconds of her nonsense she is fine. The thing is I don?t want her doing this to strangers dogs or if I am walking her and a dog comes up to us off leash.

A bit of a back story: I got her when she was 5 months old (currently 7.5 months) she came from a breeder and has been a great dog so far besides her reactive behavior. We have completed basic obedience class and are currently working through advanced obedience at our local humane society and she does great if she Is baracaded, but if she is open and can see the other dogs she does the same thing, barks and reacts. She has play dates with a few of my friends who also has dogs and after the initial meeting she is fine with these dogs as well. The dogs she plays with are labs, gsd?s, a wheaten terrier and a few mixes. She also goes to doggy day care once a week and plays the entire time.

Now the first week I had her she did get bullied/attacked by another dog, so I am wondering if she still has that in the back of her head. The other dog didn?t bite her but nipped at her chased her and pinned her to the ground. My dog actually pooped herself during this experience so it was obviously very traumatic for her.

I asked my trainer yesterday and she had said to get her attention away from the other dog while on walks and so on, but I can?t always get her attention, esp if she sees the dog before I do.

So any help on how I can either stop or control this would be great and very helpful.

Thanks. She is the black one


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

My dog was attacked four times as a young puppy, three of them because the dogs escaped from their house and once by an off leash cocker spaniel (poor little pup), so he is always wary around other dogs, and became reactive. Basically what we are doing is rewarding the dog with yummy treats like hot dogs every time he sees another dog, and I'm currently working on a better watch me cue, which helps a lot.
So you want to start your dog at a distance where they feel comfortable and able to focus on you. You can have a friend stand somewhere with their dog at the specified distance, or use dogs behind a fence on your daily walks. Feed lots of treats while she's focusing on you, and if she starts staring at the other dog, gently turn her away to refocus her. Once she feels comfortable at that distance, try a little closer. However, always make sure that she's comfortable and relaxed before moving closer.
On walks, I used every dog we encountered as a training opportunity, and he's really doing much better. If you end up being surprised by a sudden dog (trust me, happened to me a lot!), just turn and walk the other way and try again once she's refocused. If you have no choice but to go past, feed her tons of treats while walking past the other dog.
Also make sure to keep an eye on your dog. Most dogs usually fixate on something before barking, so you can interrupt her before she actually barks or lunges. Make sure you stay relaxed, too. If you're nervous then she will sense this and react.
Socialize her with friendly dogs as much as possible so that she learns that there is nothing to be afraid of. The point of all this is to teach her that dogs mean good things to come, and eventually she will be happy to see others.
This is basically what we're doing with our reactive dog, and he is doing sooo much better. Hope this helps!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Another*

I'm sensing another thread that rehashes what people will do if their dog's attacked.

I'm up for it. 

Let the games begin.

LF


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

I had this problem with my 3rd GSD Scooter; who is still missing since last September... anyway I started him on a leash at 4 months and he did very well.
About 2 months later we walked past a house with a black lab that was loose and the lab charged us and my dog immediately wanted to fight. I charged the lab and he retreated--thank god. After that, my dog was very anxious on walks and it took about 2 years before he would ignore other dogs while on a leash.

You're doing the right thing by keeping him "in the saddle" with socializing him, without "flooding" him with too much stimulation.
I have witnessed a dog attack on a man's dog while they were walking minding their own business. His dog had puncture wounds and a bite on the face. Very stressful and dangerous situation for any dog and their owners to be in.

Personally, if I am ever charged and attacked by another dog and CANNOT get away, I'll let my dog off the leash; I wont stand there with my dog on a leash while he gets chewed up by another dog; Besides, I can get chewed up as well. :-(


----------



## poorkid99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am still socializing her and she does go to doggy day care. In fact I just picked her up and is now passed out. I actually spoke with the trainers at the day care and they said that she plays great and never barks or lunges at any of the dogs. I am beginning to think that on our walks she is just trying to protect me. 

I will keep practicing and keep working on focus exercises while walking.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Ozzieleuk said:


> Personally, if I am ever charged and attacked by another dog and CANNOT get away, I'll let my dog off the leash;(


That action might very well diffuse the situation better than most might think....

SuperG


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Install a Herm Sprenger Sm. - Med. Pinch Collar and move forward, the lunging will stop on it's own and the barking at other dogs will need to be worked on either putting her in a sit position and your hand near her mouth or a tug to let her know that is not acceptable. Do your homework on the changes..

Your more reminded of the past then the dog is, imo..


----------

